# Web Hosting



## Faster_is_better

Pretty nice gesture. Great if someone wants to set up a blog or something to play with.


----------



## donkru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better;13540270*
> Pretty nice gesture. Great if someone wants to set up a blog or something to play with.


exactly what i though, I remember being 15, broke and in need of an actual production environment to test my scripts. The hours I spent hunting down free hosting that was not worth hosting pictures with.


----------



## StormX2

I would be interested, me and my wife could use it somehow

I will show her this post tonight when i get home from work =)~


----------



## iSin

I am also interested in this


----------



## donkru

Just send me a pm. I am not keeping up with the thread as much as I like. If you think you will use it, pm me. If you are gonna sign up and do nothing then maybe you shouldnt pm me. Its that simple, what I have to give is limited but available to all, only sign up if you will put it to use.


----------



## Damarious25

I went to co.cc... What kind of scam is that??? I tried to get a free domain name and it says I have to complete a survey - but the only way to complete the survey is to enter your cell phone number and then it'll charge you a fortune.

That's shady man, to suggest people go to a site like that. Some folks might not know any better. I worked at a call center before for a major provider and it was sad to get calls from decent people who got messed over by scams like that.


----------



## donkru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Damarious25;13590773*
> I went to co.cc... What kind of scam is that??? I tried to get a free domain name and it says I have to complete a survey - but the only way to complete the survey is to enter your cell phone number and then it'll charge you a fortune.
> 
> That's shady man, to suggest people go to a site like that. Some folks might not know any better. I worked at a call center before for a major provider and it was sad to get calls from decent people who got messed over by scams like that.


I have co.cc domains and never had that issue, definitely don't do any surveys. I thought co.cc was still clean. I will look for another providerthat is free. Sorry about that. In the mean time, no-ip I know is clean. i was not trying to scam anyone, I'm boy affiliated with co.cc. Again sorry about that.


----------



## Damarious25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkru;13594486*
> I'm boy affiliated with co.cc.


"not" you mean right, not boy!? lol









I was pretty ticked off when I went there. I put in some bogus "555" number to see what would happen and it then asks for a confirmation code. So I just randomly entered numbers until it it said "thanks for completely the survey" but when I went back to co.cc it still said the survey was incomplete and asked me to do another.

Sites like that should be shut down for good.


----------



## donkru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Damarious25;13597427*
> "not" you mean right, not boy!? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was pretty ticked off when I went there. I put in some bogus "555" number to see what would happen and it then asks for a confirmation code. So I just randomly entered numbers until it it said "thanks for completely the survey" but when I went back to co.cc it still said the survey was incomplete and asked me to do another.
> 
> Sites like that should be shut down for good.


Yea i meant not, I was using my phone and Swype just doesn't get what I mean yet... It's a shame co.cc has gone that way, I really liked them, they were great. I have many domains with them, I guess I will have to continue the hunt. I guess no-ip or dydns would be good options. I don't remember doing any surveys or offers when I made a domain, but its been a while. O well, Im gonna try and find another,.


----------



## mortimersnerd

.tk domains are free - http://www.dot.tk/en/index.html?lang=en


----------



## GekzOverlord

i use .co.tv domains, there pretty simple, but not to sure on them.
im tempted to go for this but considering my idea is only to have a portfolio kind of thing, I don't think I deserve to have this. (as I wont be using it as regular as someone else could possibly be)


----------



## donkru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GekzOverlord;13691075*
> i use .co.tv domains, there pretty simple, but not to sure on them.
> im tempted to go for this but considering my idea is only to have a portfolio kind of thing, I don't think I deserve to have this. (as I wont be using it as regular as someone else could possibly be)


There haven't been many takers, if you need a spot let me know.


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donkru;13757856*
> There haven't been many takers, if you need a spot let me know.


Bah, ill give it a shot, thanks for the generosity








PM me when your available


----------



## donkru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GekzOverlord;13792121*
> Bah, ill give it a shot, thanks for the generosity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM me when your available


Im always available, PM sent.
Also anyone else who want just drop me a pm with your email and the domain name and I will give it a shot.


----------



## Killam0n

couple things,
1 I do mobile computer repair/ part time/ currently my only income, outch..
2 I need a webby but I cant afford one
3 I can do html coding (mostly) I still look a lot of stuff up.. but I like learning new things.. should I give this a shot at building a site? Idk.. or I was thinking about using a blog site and using that for hosting so to say..


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killam0n;13892947*
> couple things,
> 1 I do mobile computer repair/ part time/ currently my only income, outch..
> 2 I need a webby but I cant afford one
> 3 I can do html coding (mostly) I still look a lot of stuff up.. but I like learning new things.. should I give this a shot at building a site? Idk.. or I was thinking about using a blog site and using that for hosting so to say..


this would be perfect to test out scripts and learn new stuff etc... maybe the bandwidth can be stretched with "CloudFlare" or storing images/css into dropbox or whatever, who knows, definitely worth a shot

Service is pretty impressive and responsive, better then any other free cpanel based host(minus the storage limit)


----------



## Megaman_90

I'd like to host a site for my band. Can you set me up? PM me please


----------

